# 1974 Ford 3000 Diesel starter wiring



## Kpolk1909 (Oct 7, 2016)

How to wire up the solenoid that goes on the starter ? I removed it to clean oil out of the starter it was saturated with oil, and now forgot how to wire solenoid back on .too many double copper connectors ,which terminals do they go on ? Just need a diagram of how to run the double copper connectors .Thanks .


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Kpolk1909, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Attached are wiring diagrams for 1000 series tractors, which includes your Ford 3000tractor . The "C" diagram is for US made tractors. The "AB" designation is for European built tractors.

The brown wire goes to the same post as the battery cable. The white wire with red stripe goes to the solenoid terminal


----------



## Kpolk1909 (Oct 7, 2016)

I need a picture of the Front of the solenoid ,I tried to take it apart but found out its soldered in a couple of places but can't get the two copper terminal connectors on the correct terminals .A picture of the front of the solenoid would clear this up . Thanks .


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...A0A156F96F795190FE8014D2BA769143C&FORM=IQFRBA

Open the web address and you should be able to pick up your solenoid, this may help you.


----------



## Kpolk1909 (Oct 7, 2016)

That was it ,thanks .


----------

